# wild camping in donegal



## strandhopper (May 30, 2012)

Hi all, ive been looking about for some nice areas where myself and my 2 kids can set up a tent without any bother in Donegal. This will be the first time ive taken them wild-camping so if any one knows any areas that have been tried and tested it would be greatly appreciated. We've tried a few commercial sites but they haven't always lived up to expectations so i thought i'd give this a try.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## suej (May 30, 2012)

Hi and :welcome: You'll find on this forum we tend to wildcamp in campers/motorhomes tho maybe somebody will have some info as to where you can pitch a tent.  Sorry I can't help.  We've parked up by beaches in co Donegal and had no problems so maybe you could find some sanddunes where you could set up camp.

Sue


----------



## Robmac (May 30, 2012)

Welcome to the site


----------

